# Snow Ex 7500



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I believe I have the SnowEx 7500 with the auger at the rear of the box. I am trying to see if anyone has had problems with any of the auger or spinner "Motors and Transmissions" going bad? They are well over $225.00 each. I probably need to have them on hand just in case since its my only spreader. Any prior knowledge of these parts or any other parts going bad on this spreaders?!

Thanks Chris!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

My vibrator took a sh*t after about 5 storms on my Snow-Ex 8000...everything else is fine


----------



## 4Seasonsmgt (Dec 15, 2008)

I haven't had a breakdown yet on my 3000 but i can tell you it don't work right at all. Doesn't spread right at all and clogs. We got a vibrator and also an auger but its useless.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

No auger or spinner motor or transmission problems?!


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

ive got a snowex 8000 only motor or trans problem was last year i backed into something and bent the spinner trans shaft. This year the controller died, but thats to be expected.


----------



## 4Seasonsmgt (Dec 15, 2008)

Basically what happens is i had to remove all the plates in the rear of the sander just to get my sand salt mix to go through it. It works decent now but it seems to over spread it alot, what i am assuming is that in the information packet the 3000 basically throws a 50 to 50 mix sand and salt, my mix is more like a 70 to 30 mix. I assume that is the problem. But honestly i hear the controller only last roughly a season?


----------



## Lydia Moore (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re:*

it really very good.


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought a 8500 last year no prob what so ever and just purchased second 8500. But we store them inside all summer long and wash then after every use.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Do yourself a favor and call Bob at karrier Company in Ohio and order a new controller, it will die on you at the worst time and without any notice. His controllers are cheaper than snowex and they will last. I had a snowex 6000 for 2 1/2 years no problems with anything other than the controller. It did spread a little slow but some of the guys are cutting the baffle plate in half to get more slat to the auger.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

If your plate wont spin try spraying fluid film or some penetrating spray on the shaft under the plate and above. Then wait a couple of minutes and do it again then turn it on full blast and it will free it up. 
This happened to my pivot Pro right before a storm and i was worried that i was going to be screwed. my box beeped and showed OL.

What does your box say?


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I guess I will be ordering a controlller now as well! I just order two motors for my 8000. I tried to spread the salt/sand mix and it was no way happening with the baffle plate on that comes with the v box. I purchased the optimum flow kit, which I believe is a shorter baffle and an extra vibrator on the back of the box. I have yet to try the salt/sand mix since. From what I have seen with just salt alone anything not directly or somewhat near the back of the v box and over the auger has a difficult time making its way to the auger. I could see this really being a problem with the salt/sand mix, as I saw this past season. I had to sit in the back and constantly push the salt/sand down towards the auger. I would imagine the new 8500 I believe would work great because there is an auger that runs the length of the V box. I got a great deal on my 8000, but not have to deal with slow spreading speeds! Anyone have a new style SnowEx? Or have have found a better way of spreading salt or salt/sand mix with the older style. When I removed the baffle completely this past season any somewhat dry salt dumped into the Spreader would fall through the hole directly onto the road as I was driving!! Crazy

Thanks,
Chris


----------

